# TUSC device



## kaja (Apr 5, 2012)

Am I missing something, or is it just retarded?

I can see some use in wound closure, but use big ass skin stapler to stop massive bleeding... 

Citation from manufacturer's page:



> The TUSC can also be used for other purposes including treatment of open pneumothorax and abdominal evisceration....  ...Whereas tourniquets can take 3-5 minutes to apply


 

..I guess I will continue using TQs, dressings with gauze and all that "old school" stuff   for now... :-"


----------



## Muppet (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey. do you have a link to the product?, but yea. it sounds weird. 3-5 mins. to apply a t.q.

F.M.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 5, 2012)

http://medgadget.com/2012/04/tactic...stops-traumatic-bleeding-in-combat-zones.html


----------



## kaja (Apr 5, 2012)

Oooops, sorry. Forgot to paste the link :-"

http://www.innovativetraumacare.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=46&Itemid=53


----------



## amlove21 (Apr 5, 2012)

I dont even know what to say to that. For an inexperienced person, performing self care with no other resort- maybe. Thats going to hurt like a BEAST though! I want to know what the guys thought when they said, "Hey, you know that big open wound we need closing? What if we just had a steel fly trap spike each side of it and clamp it off?" 

Weird.


----------



## CDG (Apr 5, 2012)

kaja said:


> Oooops, sorry. Forgot to paste the link :-"
> 
> http://www.innovativetraumacare.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=46&Itemid=53


 
That thing looks like something that was used during the Spanish Inquisition..... Fucking ouch.


----------



## Muppet (Apr 5, 2012)

amlove21 said:


> I dont even know what to say to that. For an inexperienced person, performing self care with no other resort- maybe. Thats going to hurt like a BEAST though! I want to know what the guys thought when they said, "Hey, you know that big open wound we need closing? What if we just had a steel fly trap spike each side of it and clamp it off?"
> 
> Weird.


 
Another assinine concept that somebody came up with, IMHO. I will stick with T.Q.'s and direct pressure / pressure dressings. 3-5 mins. to apply a T.Q.? Who is applying it? My grandmom?

F.M.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Ranger Psych said:


> http://medgadget.com/2012/04/tactic...stops-traumatic-bleeding-in-combat-zones.html


In looking at the lovely image included in the article, my thought was, why the hell not just put pressure on for a while first?? 

And, Yup, that puppy is gonna hurt like hell. Probably cause a lot of tissue necrosis along the way. All the tissue that comes near that thing is going to have to be sacrificed as well. 

RF 1


----------



## Muppet (Apr 5, 2012)

Red Flag 1 said:


> In looking at the lovely image included in the article, my thought was, why the hell not just put pressure on for a while first??
> 
> And, Yup, that puppy is gonna hurt like hell. Probably cause a lot of tissue necrosis along the way. All the tissue that comes near that thing is going to have to be sacrificed as well.
> 
> RF 1


 
Can you imagine some poor Joe (troop) getting a shot in the arm from a 7.62 and you trying to put that "device" on his arm when he is still responsive and feeling pain?

F.M.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 5, 2012)

I concur with all of the above, plus once that sucker's placed you've got some mongoso fucking contraptola stuck to the injury... one more thing to have to manage while you're dragging the casualty on a skedco away to/from the CCP and casevac platform...

fuck
that
noise


----------



## policemedic (Apr 6, 2012)

amlove21 said:


> I dont even know what to say to that. For an inexperienced person, performing self care with no other resort- maybe. Thats going to hurt like a BEAST though! I want to know what the guys thought when they said, "Hey, you know that big open wound we need closing? What if we just had a steel fly trap spike each side of it and clamp it off?"
> 
> Weird.


 
I think I saw this at SOMA.  I was less than impressed.  

For anyone, especially an MD, to say it takes 3-5 minutes to apply a tourniquet is prima facie proof of being a cockmunching mouth breathing lying asshole.


----------



## Muppet (Apr 6, 2012)

policemedic said:


> I think I saw this at SOMA. I was less than impressed.
> 
> For anyone, especially an MD, to say it takes 3-5 minutes to apply a tourniquet is prima facie proof of being a cockmunching mouth breathing lying asshole.


 
Hey D. Tell me how you really feel...

F.M.


----------



## kaja (Apr 6, 2012)

Actually, there may be some patient population who will benefit from use of this device..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 7, 2012)

kaja said:


> Actually, there may be some patient population who will benefit from use of this device..
> .
> .
> .
> ...


Probably the best analogy we will ever see; and........... just as medically sound to boot.



RF 1


----------



## Nasty (Apr 10, 2012)

OMFG, the only use that I could think of for that thing is in the ER 0300 hrs on Sunday then that drunk Mofo won't hold still.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 10, 2012)

Nasty said:


> OMFG, the only use that I could think of for that thing is in the ER 0300 hrs on Sunday then that drunk Mofo won't hold still.


 
Just the "tool" to control bleeding from another tool for your mofo. Sorta like reducing blood loss during a circumcision.

RF 1


----------



## Etype (Apr 11, 2012)

And what happens when it's not positioned properly when you first apply it? Now it's time to take the bear trap off my arm and re-set it. And BTW, I can't get my fentanyl lollipop in my mouth because I'm too busy trying to knock you the fuck out with my good arm, because you're about to put the bear trap on my arm, AGAIN!!!  

The pt would definitely have to be disarmed before application.


----------



## kaja (Apr 12, 2012)

Well, It's good to have means to gather intel from enemy POW without torture....   "Just providing medical aid..."


----------

